# Guys please post your opinions on ebay springs...



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Okay guys heres the deal. my friend has a 2002 cavalier and hes my best friend but he just wont listen to me when i tell him dont buy some no name ebay springs... Well hes buying ones that lower his car 2 full inches..I told him are you gettin different schocks and he said no because itll be fine.. Now if he lowers the car wouldnt he need to get different shocks as well so it dont ride like shit? hes not into performace hes all about looks...ricer i suppose but yeah we live in pittsburgh which is notouriious for bad roads and i dont want him buying garbage. can you guys please give some examlples of how daily driving is gonna be the ultimate suck with 2 inch lowering springs off some no name ebay company on stock struts..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

he will drastically shorten the life of the stock struts if the drop is that aggressive, and the ride would suck too.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33582&item=7979205781&rd=1
^ those are the damn pieces of garbage right there that he wants to buy...
Example say he hits a pot hole that things gonna feel like it feel off a cliff and probalyl bottom out right?
Say he takes a turn wont it have some serious body roll. cuz im guesing that the spirngs are super freakin soft considering how they brag it feels like a stock ride...people just wanna smack em all


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That's real bad. Seriously, if you go cheap with performance, you'll end up paying more in the long run jsut to get your car running back to normal again. It'll fuck several hundred dollars wroth of shit up on your* car. Not good, not good. 


*his car, generally speaking


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91454

check on the video from the sticky. It should give him an idea of how badly his ride will go, if he goes and buys the cheap product.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

you've tried and he wont listen, just give up you're not the one suffering. i wish more ppl did research on what they're purchasing instead of getting whats cheap.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah i agree oh well he isnt gonna listen because apparently im the idiot because im spending over 500 bucks for my suspension to be right..I tried explaining to him that if you want it done right it cost money but i dunno its up to him..oh well ill spend more money now have a better suspension and go thru no aggravation


----------

